# Tabbing for the CPC test



## ruwr123 (Oct 5, 2014)

I am going to be taking my CPC test and I am unclear on what needs to be tabbed in the ICD9 book as well as the HCPCS book?   Also wanted to find out if anybody "bubbled and highlighted" their CPT book and if so did you do the whole book or just certain parts?  Thanks for any help can you give ! 

Lori


----------



## emmyclarisse (Oct 5, 2014)

*Bubbles and tabs*

I just took the CPC exam for the first time and passed, and I did bubble and highlight my CPT book and found that useful.  I also tabbed indexes in the ICD and HCPCS books to save time looking up codes.  I found all my tabs useful, and wished I had tabbed a few more things, like the individual letter codes rather than the group index tab included in the CPT book.  Basically, it is really helpful to be able to look things up fast, rather than trying to remember where the indexes are.  Bubbling and being specific with your tabs is especially helpful when you start getting tired half way through the test!  Best of luck on your exam day!


----------



## mrsjehu (Oct 5, 2014)

For ICD9 I did a tab for each section, I was concerned that I would spend too much time trying to find the right section for the codes. HCPCS I did by letter. In hindsight I wouldn't have worried about the HCPCS tabbing, and it's a toss up if the ICD9 tabs helped at all. I did bubble and highlight my whole book. It sat on my end table next to my couch and I would do some every day.


----------



## TeddiBell (Oct 6, 2014)

I tabbed my ICD-9 book by number. Since the exam gives you the numbers in the answer choices, you can quickly go to each number rather than constantly flipping thru pages. Really cut down on my time. The HCPCS...you don't really use much of that so just tab the main sections that you have used in your studying


----------



## marymessina1998@yahoo.com (Oct 7, 2014)

*cpc exam*

I took my exam on 9/27, and received my results last tuesday 9/30,  in which I passed for the first time! I took the online course for the last four months with all of the practice exams. I tabbed my ICD-9 book only in the guideline areas, and highlighted the areas of the guidelines in each chapter and I think that really hleped. In my CPT book, I tabbed each section. The best suggestion that I can give is to always, always look at your index. It helped me a lot. You won't have a ton of time to look at a lot of notes in your book that you have written, so just make sure that you are very familliar with each section, and where to find the answers. Good Luck!!


----------



## sjenkins0070 (Oct 7, 2014)

Before I sat for my CPC exam a few years ago, I bubbled and highlighted my entire CPT manual (which really does help a lot). I placed tabs between the different sections of the ICD-9 manual and a few other things. In fact, I overdid it. Less is more, trust me. With my new ICD-9 book, I only tab a few things:

1. The beginning of each code section with the range that's included in that section.
2. The Neoplasm Table.
3. The Drug Table.
4. Appendix E

And I pretty much leave it at that tab wise. You could always highlight certain sections within the book that you feel necessary. But *do* bubble and highlight. It really does help. Good luck to you!


----------



## dottiedavis1425@gmail.com (May 4, 2015)

*"Bubble" your code book?*

I've just started my coding course (after completing the anatomy and med term courses).  Many of you state that you "bubbled" your code book?  What does that mean? Thanks!


----------



## CelenaCobb (May 4, 2015)

*What does "BUBBLE" means?*

I'm currently tabbing my books, getting ready for CPC exam....I read on another thread about "bubble" & "tab"..what does Bubble mean exactly?

thanks


----------



## teresabug (May 5, 2015)

to see examples of "bubbling" of your CPT book for FREE (a plus) go on youtube and do a search. Basically it simply is marking up your code book and drawing/grouping together a group of codes with a highlighter/marker/pen.


----------



## espressoguy (May 5, 2015)

Bubbling is a technique taught by Laureen Jandroep in her CPC Review Blitz videos available at http://www.cco.us/

As mentioned, there is a video available on YouTube (as well as her website) that explains this in greater detail.

Disclaimer: I am not in any way affiliated with Laureen or her website, just a happy customer who passed both the CPC & the CPC-H (COC) on my first attempt. In fact, I took the CPC while I was still in school. I had no prior coding or medical experience.


----------



## J.Bryan43 (Feb 10, 2016)

*Tabbing the 2016 Books*

Can anyone please send me a picture on how they tabbed these books. If you have them yet?


----------

